#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  OK ra ba matulog ang girl sa balay sa lalake?

## Siobhan

*********************************************

----------


## DeathFox

Whats the problem with that if natulog ra sya, mas dakog poblema if naa ang girl sa house sa laki then wala sila nangatulag >_>

----------


## akosabni

@siobhan 

unsay relationship nimo sa lalake?  'coz kong clingan ra ka, i suggest you mind your own business

----------


## Siobhan

uyab tawn........ hilig man ang guy magdala ug uyab sa balay.. then naatlan jud ko naingnan sa iyang mother na mga walay ulaw.....

----------


## joshbonz

are you the girl, the one whom you talk about sleeping in the guy's house?

Yes, lain jud ang matog sa guy's house especially in your case that you met his parents only after you woke up and face up looking into his mother's face... It's TOTALLY disrepectful jud.. 

Did you or the girl did some 'acts' when you/girl slept in the guy's room/house? naay nahitabo ba nila? but bisan nag wala pa.. insulto kaau jud sa parents sa guy.. even if the guy is just asking for attention sa iyang parents...

siob bro/sis..you dont have to help the guy restore sa iyang respect sa iyang mom.. it's a family affair naman.. unless your part of their family..

if you intrude in their family affairs, then you have no right to join in. Family as thick as blood will come to pass nga mu balik ra nya na iyang respect sa iyang mom.. when time comes their family will meet some problems..

bear in mind..Lisod ang tao pamat.on.. especially if nagmata na daan..

----------


## oOmUnKyOo

ok ra na oi...bsta natulog ra...pero ana nga situation murag bad sad nah...hehehe

----------


## Siobhan

tnx joshbonz pero unsaon nako pag tell ang guy na bati if mao naman na iyang naandan? unsaon nako pag ingon niya na dili nako moadto sa ila?  

bahin sa amo gibuhat sa iyang room well,,,wala jud 'sexual intercourse' nahitabo pero ang guy cge ug suggest and im so proud na ako jud na resist...kiss2 noon....

----------


## joshbonz

siob.. 

will power raman na.. d kapugos ang guy if d naka ganahan moadto sa ilaha.. (judging though on the way you write basing on this guy.. I have the notion nga you like him as well.. correct sa?)

Akong best advise nimo sis sa.. LIKAYI nalang na cya.. you have tarnish yourself and your reputation na infront sa iyang mama.. There's no arguing that. Learn and move on.. Don't add insults to injury na. 

Enough na nga you have learn to distant yourself from him and to his family, it's the best thing you can give to yourself and to her mom nga gi value pud nimo ang imong dungog.

Once ang reputation ma tarnish na raba.. you can't bring and raise it up na jud..  BUT you can learn to slowly build it up again.. and for now.. Start from the bottom.. DISTANT YOURSELF from your 'friend'

It's one step at at time...

CHEERS!!!

----------


## Siobhan

@joshbonz thanks kaau........

pero do i have to let go the guy at the same time?

----------


## peewee_toot

^^dnha na mn na makita sis kng love ba jd ka sa guy... f he respects u and ur decision. but naa ra jd na nmo ang tanan. just weigh everything.

----------


## bolivar1985

first meet sa parents pa ila ila before ka matulog oy...lain bitaw gyud na matug ka sa balay imo uyab din wala ka gi pa ilaila...

----------


## flying fish

> depende sa family members, both sa guy og sa girl. kung patulugon sa ako bro iya current gf sa balay, ok ra man for me. pero di ok ni mama. to each her own


ok ra bitaw miyay,,basta dala maka-on ang girl para salpak sa morality sa mama ug ilimnon makahubog para sa righteousness sa amahan,,,di lang sad manglungkab sa food sa balay ug gamit shampoo sa cr, kay makontrahan gyud ka ana, & above all the girl must not forget to flush the toilet after using kay pabaga na gyud na sa nawong.

----------


## miyay

> ok ra bitaw miyay,,basta dala maka-on ang girl para salpak sa morality sa mama ug ilimnon makahubog para sa righteousness sa amahan,,,di lang sad manglungkab sa food sa balay ug gamit shampoo sa cr, kay makontrahan gyud ka ana, & above all the girl must not forget to flush the toilet after using kay pabaga na gyud na sa nawong.


hahaha..husto jud ning mga pulonga, mr. fish.  paubani lang og chocolates para sa big sister. ok na.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## pandesal_clay

ok kau pro
dependi xa both sides 
xa family

whaha.

----------


## monrose29

@xinevirtucio

posted 10-29-08



> kung deli sya maka respetar sa iyang parents sa in ana nga way man lang unta nga deli ka dad-on sa iyang room. dapat respetaran niya imong pagka babaye og ang inyong relationship...
> 
> pila gali edad ninyo duha? kahibaw naman diay ka nga permi na sya mag dala2x og babaye diha sa iyang room and usa napod ka sa nadala niya.. tambag lang nako nimo kong serious ka ana nga guy ayaw pa dala sa ka init sa inyo relationship kiss2x ra mo? kiss2x pa na karon kon deli ka mo reklamo og deli ka mo buhat og aksyon ana mo abot gyud na sa part nga makuha sa imong bf iyang gusto.... unya after that mo kalit lang sya og ka usab.. 
> 
> tell me unsa may purpose niya nga ngano ddto man mo sleep sa iyang room? 
> 
> i know love nimo imong bf..but dont be blind sa mga butang nga maka guba sa imong reputation.. sama ana karon.. bad shot na ka ayo ka sa iyang mama...
> 
> ikaw mo control sa imong bf para makat-on sya og respeto nimo....unsa-on man nmo pag restore iyang respect sa iyang parents nga ikaw gali deli ka respeteran niya...

----------


## dangelndisguise

Dili jud okey kay unsa nalang ikasulti sa mga ginikanan. Respetar lng ba.
Pero kng naay mga butang na dili malikayan like ngbagyo ba diay or ulan ra kaayu sa gawas. somthing like that. 

Pwede ra pero dapat abli lng ang purtahan para makita sa akong mga ginikanan na dili sila mabalaka  :Smiley: 

agree ko sa taas nako  :Smiley:

----------


## anjo9778

no problem mao nana ang uso these days...no one can deprive it especially if the girl loves the guy!

----------


## jammbros

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d  :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d

----------


## azumi73

*lain jud!!*

*kay murag lay delikadiza ang gurl ana!!*

*n chort!!*

*cheap rkay xa!!*

*and so da guy!!*

*la na xay respitar ni mama!!*

*ai sa ya mama* 
*d i!!*

*hehehe!!!*

----------


## jdsanz

ok ra oi as long as d lang halata nga nay buhaton.... or adto lang sa cr before ma tug.

----------


## skyangel

not okay gyud hehe

----------


## nvv21

Not okay Okey?

----------


## nailv

unsay okay..? 

PERTING OKAY-HA...!!!! heheheheheh.. kalami ana......   :Cheesy:

----------


## rhenz143

ok ra kaayu basta minyu silang duha bisag magtupad pa matulog hehe..

pero uyab depende na lang sa sabot basta kabawu ang babaye unsa posible mahitabo.

----------


## orochimaru700

ok ra kaau, kana pa, unay kaau, hehehe

----------


## Tirong-say

nganong adto man matulog?
puwede ra baya pero adto tapad sa mama sa lalaki......=)

----------


## jessa_surban

depende sa parents... kung conservative of corz bati..... kung ok ra den hala lipay au dug cla haha

----------


## orochimaru700

dli gyud ni problema kung mao lng ni, hahha

----------


## eilrach

bisag unsaon pa nimo pag.huna2x miga.. dili jud ni maau nga ang babae matulog sa balay sa laki... laki man jud ko, pero dili jud nako ma take nga adto pakatulgon ang babae sa amoa kay lisud na... lain man kaau ang huna2x sa uban taw about ana gud.. bisan tinoud wala mo gibuhat nga dautan sulod sa balay sa laki, pero, ang huna2x sa mga taw dili jud na nimo ma.usab.. maubos pa noun ang ilang pag.tan.aw nimo kung mao na imo buhaton... 

hinaut naka hatag ni ug gamay nga kahayag ang akong tampo.. salamat...

----------


## apps

theres nothing wrong kung matulog ka sa lakis house kung engage na mo or close na nga uyab.. nga dli lang MU.. kay alkansi ang girl ani.. pero ako brother sige rasad dala ug chicks sa iyang room.. d man sad ma ulaw ang girl.. baga na man ug nawong

----------


## pinonitan

dili sad siguro maau if matug ta sa balay nga wala ta nakaila dibah!
 :Party:  praning na sad guro kong mao na imu buhaton.

----------


## libido

kani maka relate ko ani,,,,kay i have known 1 guy. iya gyd g pa tulog ang gurl sa house nla...

para nako, if menyo namo..ok ra kaau or padung na mag menyo...like puyo2x and planning to get married..pero kung mo puyo lang ka sa house tungod kay, para maka save2x ka sa expenses ug maduol ka sa imong uyab..kana ma oi dili maau..labi na ug dili paka totally accepted sa family sa lalake...

sa setwasyon sa akong migo, bati pa ug batasan ang babaye, kusog pa kaau mag buhat2x ug istorya, it turns out ni invade na noon sya sa house sa lalake, and mura na sya ug tag-iya...mura na gani sya ang nag pa sweldo sa katabang kay sya naman ang mo mandar2x..

dba pag kita dili nato balay, then mag sleep over lang ta ug 1 night..ma ikog man gani ta mag lihok2x did2 bisan na ug g ingnan ta nga ok ra ug ayaw "ka-ikog", pero ang gf sa akong migo...aw murag ilaha oi..dili pa gani kamao ma ngayo ug respect sa Elders like sa father sa akong amigo, mo sulod sa house murag ilaha, then naa gani pa ang father sa akong amigo, aw mura lang ug wala,, (unsay tan-aw ninyo ana nga babaye mga brothers and sistahz)....

----------


## domzgnrlover86

ok raman kung one night sleep over.... gawas nag bestfriend nako nga gurl dn suod sakong pamilya wajuy problema na  :Cheesy:

----------


## Jowangzki Barabad

Hmmmm.. murag mg-ask sad ko ani.. i sleep sometimes sa bhaus sa guy..

pero regarding sa ila jd haus, nka sleep nako pero we met na sa ya parents. 

dugay nmn sad mi though..

----------


## facuztha

ok raman cguro.... matulog raman kaya...  :smiley:

----------


## kageron

ok rana oi ang inyo rang silingan ang na i daotan og huna2x ana labi na lainon nilag sabot.

----------


## lord-lord-lord

ok ra kung naa moy relasyon.  :Smiley:

----------


## tinkerbellfrompixiehollow

Not okay if tarong ka nga pagka inahan ug amahan...

----------


## john_yo

ok rana oi, tulog ra bitaw.  :Cheesy:

----------


## Slapkid

Naa bay verse sa Bible saying nga dili pwede matulog ang babae sa balay sa lalake? Kung wala aw okay rana.  :Smiley:

----------


## chL0e

Ang family sa akong uyab, kung nay party, adto ko patulgon jd pero ako ang dili. Lainan ko sa feeling na matug sa ilaha. Pero depende raman pud guro na sa taw. If di ka matug sa balay sa imung uyab, doesn't mean, santa na ka  :Wink:

----------


## izecream

Actually lain jd na nga panan-aw bisan ingnon tana nga naa mutual pero naa paman gud moy gtawag na GAP or privacy dli paman gud mo totally commited,,bilin sad gamay sa imong self,,ikaw ra sad ang mauwawan...nya dli pa jd mo sure sa each other,,mao na siya hehehe.....

----------


## t-mac

Kung ako ang amahan sa anak kung lalaki nya mag ingana, ipakasal dayun..hehe

----------


## izecream

> Kung ako ang amahan sa anak kung lalaki nya mag ingana, ipakasal dayun..hehe



to tell you it is not right thing to do na ing ana,,bisan pa nabuntis imong anak,,,mura rag imo gtaboy ang imong anak nga ipakasal dayon nya murag dili nimo siya anak... build there future if amahan naka hehehe

----------


## hanzheyteta

uhmmm... depende. kung migo-mega lang, payts ra kaayo. especially if daghan mo. pero kung kanang ikaw ra usa nya adto ka tog sa balay sa laki, morag di jud kalikayan nga naay mga bati nga storya manggawas.

----------

